# Gallery name opinions?



## julianf73 (Jul 4, 2015)

I am struggling with organizing my images in the proper groups, and naming the galleries.

Please take a look, and let me know if you have any suggestions (more categories, less categories, different gallery names, etc)

Thanks!


----------

